# Another ad for a snake catcher posing as a news article



## RoryBreaker (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.qt.com.au/news/husband-forgets-tell-wife-about-lost-snake-family-/2539220/


----------



## Umbral (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm not sure that works as an add, he can't keep a snake in a bag and he just leaves it in the car instead of catching it. Rory how do you find all these articles?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't do fb therefore I have spare time to trawl online news websites


----------



## Umbral (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol you have dug up aaa few good ones, keep it up.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 12, 2015)

Newsbot was getting very slack.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 13, 2015)

It doesn't work well as an ad. Seriously its a very sad way for a supposed snake catcher to behave.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dannyboi said:


> It doesn't work well as an ad. Seriously its a very sad way for a supposed snake catcher to behave.



very true,how can you trust a man who forgets he has lost a snake????


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 13, 2015)

dragonlover1 said:


> very true,how can you trust a man who forgets he has lost a snake????


Or knows he lost the snake then decided "hey I'll just leave it in the dash that'll be fine". Its cruel.


----------



## NATIVE2OZ (Feb 14, 2015)

I can assure you Richie is one of the best most experienced snake catchers around.


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 14, 2015)

He's a clown and another one who's a little self impressed with his own celebrity. And it's little wonder, because the innocent soles that he's fleecing don't know any better. Saw a video of him catching a brown and he looked like he had no idea. Even the guy videoing was getting a little concerned.

George.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 14, 2015)

I must agree with Rory as the story definitely sounds made up, or at least very much embellished from what might have taken place. Apart from the other aspects of the story, if his wife also uses the car, then what was is to stop her going shopping or elsewhere in the middle of the day? Anyone who knows anything about reptiles knows how extremely intolerant they are of over-heating. Just a few minutes in a locked car in an open car park in the heat of mid-summer and the animal would have expired. This is something someone experienced at transporting snakes in cars would be particularly aware of and would not overlook. 

Someone forgot their thinking cap when they were inventing this story... 

Blue


----------

